
PizzaQL – Modern order placement and management system for pizza restaurants - akepinski
https://github.com/pizzaql/pizzaql
======
akepinski
Hi HN!

My name is Antoni, I'm 16 years old self-taught developer from Poland. During
my free time, I enjoy creating small open-source projects. Today, I'm happy to
announce my biggest project ever, which is PizzaQL. It's an order placement &
management system for pizza restaurants, built using modern technologies, like
React, Next.js, GraphQL & more. Even though it is not finished yet, it is
usable :) I would really like to receive constructive criticism & suggestions.
Also, if you liked the project, consider starring it on Github - it means a
lot to me.

Thanks!

~ Antoni Kepinski (aka xxczaki)

